# AA Degree In Forestry Now Available (Centralia, WA)



## slowp (Sep 15, 2009)

Centralia, WA is the location. Looks like they are starting up a program.
Centralia is hooked onto Chehalis, home of Madsens, Service Saw and a big building with a Stihl Chainsaw on the side. 


_Centralia College, in conjunction with Grays Harbor College, offers

Two-year
Associate in Applied Science

Natural Resources – Forestry Technician
Check out this exciting, yet challenging, career preparation program in forestry!
	Practical: Learn the necessary skills and knowledge to get a job.
	Cutting-Edge: The curriculum is modeled after the Society of American Foresters accreditation standards.
	Connected: There are strong ties with the local state, federal, and tribal natural 
resource agencies.
	Student-Oriented: The program utilizes an “applied approach:” natural 
resource concepts and principles are integrated into field and laboratory applications.
	Recognized: This is one of the three approved Natural Resources – Forestry Technician programs at the college level in Washington State.
	Relevant: Gain “real world” experience through the Cooperative Work Experience component of the program.
	Hands-On: At least weekly, forestry labs will meet in the field.

What Do I Need To Do First?
	Apply for Admission 
	Take the College Placement Test (ASSET or COMPASS) 
	Make an appointment for:

Advising and Registration 
at Centralia College East 701 Airport Way, Morton
or 
Centralia College Counseling Center 600 Centralia College Blvd., Centralia


Contact: 
•	April Doolittle [email protected] 360.496.5022 or 360.736.9391 ext. 380
•	Lynn Schinnell [email protected] 360.496.5022 or 360.736.9391 ext. 380
•	Bev Gestrine, Worker Retraining [email protected] 360.736.9391 ext. 351
•	Fred Schwindt fs[email protected] 360.496.5022 or 360.736.9391 ext. 265 

The planned primary site for Fall 2009 and Winter 2010 coursework will be Centralia College East in Morton. During the six-week, intensive Spring 2010 quarter, students will travel to multiple sites throughout the state. 
The program is designed with transfer-level math, English, and other coursework to enable potential transfer to a bachelor degree program. 
Career Opportunities
There are many career opportunities in the field of forestry. For students with the focus on forestry and natural resource sciences, career options include: biologist, botanist, hydrologist, forester, environmental protection specialist, microbiologist, naturalist, ecologist, soil scientist, pathologist/entomologist, fisheries and wildlife, limnologist, and zoologist.

For students with a focus on management and conservation, career options include: forestry technician, forester, urban forester, research forester, arborist, environmental consultant, forest resource administrator, conservation geology, fire suppression specialist, rangeland specialist, environmental protection specialist, land use planner, habitat conservation specialist, GIS cartography, GPS field technician, biometrician, biostatistician, natural resource specialist_


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 15, 2009)

Any degree, even an AA, is helpful in getting any job. It shows the employer that the prospect is willing to sacrifice to learn a skill. I hope there are some jobs in this field in WA.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 15, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Any degree, even an AA, is helpful in getting any job. It shows the employer that the prospect is willing to sacrifice to learn a skill. I hope there are some jobs in this field in WA.



Well yes I guess that may be true but what really happens is a different story imo.


----------



## smokechase II (Sep 15, 2009)

*Degree*

In a job market verses a non job market how much value is a degree?

========

They can work out.
My oldest, who has Associates in forestry and also fire from COCC in Bend Oregon and a 4 year forestry from Oregon State, is at least going to be able to use those to get his arborist certification.

(He also has thinning and climbing USFS experience and C-faller certification from Doug Dent and the USFS climbing cert. Plus 8 fire seasons including rappelling.)

So I think he may have just to apply, pay for, schedule and pass the test. References will be easy.

I believe that an associates in a related field works and that a 4 year degree is not necessary.

But he needs some form of serious class time.

============

The Associates are especially valuable for getting some knowledge to a non woods newbee. "Kid, leave the hemlock." "Yes Sir. I know what a nodding leader is."


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 15, 2009)

Is there a big difference in 2 & 4 year forestry programs as far as getting a job and getting payed?


----------



## slowp (Sep 15, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Is there a big difference in 2 & 4 year forestry programs as far as getting a job and getting payed?



Depends. I could go as high as some of the 4 yearers--possible GS-12 if I had the urge and put my head to the books. But I don't want to. The more pay, the more time spent behind a computer. Except for what I do now. 

There happens to be a shortage of people (in the Forest Service) with the skills and ability to work in timber. Timber management has also grown very complicated and a lot of the entry level work is contracted out, at least here.

If you want to work for the Forest Service, a way to get your foot in the door is to be willing to go to one of the undesirable places for a while. That would be places like Hayfork, Happy Camp, Orleans, in CA, Tiller, Chiloquin, Summer Lake, John Day, etc. in Oregon, Forks, and Randle in Warshington. 
Small, isolated places. You need to tough it out there. Sometimes, you'll like it. 

The places near recreation meccas and cities are hard to get on at. 

I think there isn't much problem getting people for wildlife, fisheries, and the politically popular fields now, and as a technician, you'll not be treated well. 

WHEN (I'll be optimistic) the lumber market picks up, and timber sales start up, we're going to be short handed big time. I'm in one of the jobs which has a lot of openings nation-wide. 

The BLM pays better, and the PNW Forests and Montana seem to pay their timber people better than elsewhere in the country. 

Alaska is downsizing. 

That's my thoughts for the now. I've been a timber beastie all but 4 years when I tried to be an engineer. Engineers are also in short supply.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 15, 2009)

What kind of engineer? HO or Lionel gauge? I'm an "O" gauge engineer myself.


----------



## slowp (Sep 16, 2009)

I specialize in Duck Tape Engineering Marvels, like the stuff that holds what used to be wiring for a trailer light plug in on my too low pickup. I chose turquoise for the color of tape.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic! Centralia' College's old Forestry program was the first 2-year program in the state, and by far the best, but it died when its founder, Bill Bean, retired. I'm glad they have decided to return to their roots (CC '93, BTW)


----------



## slowp (Sep 24, 2009)

They are basing most of the first year in Morton. That might be really good for the area. I did wonder about dorms in Morton, but a coworker said the dorms were at Mom and Dad's house.:biggrinbounce2:

I went to good old FSU--Fifth Street University in Wenatchee. But they did away with forestry a couple years later saying that there was no future in it. Nice to know.


----------

